# What sort of paternal health questions does the Midwife need to know?



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi EmilyCaitlin,

I wonder if you can help me with some information please? In the next month or so we're planning on TTC using a sperm donor. If we are lucky enough to get pregnant I want to be able to give the Midwives/ doctors as much medical info as possible. I know a couple of the ladies on the LGBT board have said that at their midwives apts they have focused on the person they live with eg. to find out if they live with someone who smokes etc. 

What I want to find out is what sort of questions should I be asking our sperm donor about his medical history/family medical history? Are there any specific things I should be asking? I think I read somewhere that if there is a family history of allergies you shouldn't eat peanuts while pregnant?

I don't want our potential child to not get any sort of preventitive medical care becuase of something we couldn't disclose becuase we didn't know what questions to ask the donor   .

Do you have maybe a checklist of things that they would ask at the booking in apt?

Thank you!

Emma

PS. On a slightly more lighthearted note... I know lots of people have asked questions about hair dye during pregnancy but I was wondering what the advice was about having your hair permed? (I know they use strong chemicals becuase you can smell them but unlike hair dye I don't ever remember having the perm solution massaged into my roots/scalp).


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They would usually need to know of any family history of heart problems, deafness from birth, any syndromes, or infant deaths. I can't think of any problems with hair perming, but just check with your hairdresser as they  will know of any risks with certain products.

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

